# Dell Inspiron 4100 e ACPI

## bsolar

Ciao raga,

ho deciso di abbandonare l'affidabile ma obsoleto APM per ACPI.

Ho un Dell Inspiron 4100 Pentium3 M 1GHz Radeon Mobility e 2.5.66-mm1.

Ho disattivato APM e attivato ACPI nel kernel, con tutte le opzioni attivate tranne "CPU Enumeration Only", "Toshiba Laptop Extras" e "Debug Statements" (tutto built-in).

Compila e boota, ma purtroppo non riesco a leggere la carica della batteria:

```
# cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          unknown

present rate:            0 mA

remaining capacity:      0 mAh

present voltage:         0 mV
```

Consigli/commenti?

----------

## cerri

che dice il dmesg?

Qui comunque qc ha un prob simile 

Un aggiornamento del bios?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> che dice il dmesg?
> 
> Qui comunque qc ha un prob simile 
> 
> Un aggiornamento del bios?

 

Appena aggiornato, il bios...  :Rolling Eyes: 

dmesg non dice nulla di interessante  :Sad: 

----------

## Ginko

prova a guardare nel file :

/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

  --Gianluca

----------

## cerri

Non so se puo' essere utile, ma...

http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/speedstep.html

----------

## bsolar

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> prova a guardare nel file :
> 
> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
> 
>   --Gianluca

 

Uhm... dice che c'è una batteria, ma non ne legge le caratteristiche. APM non ha problemi, dal canto suo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ginko

Hai lanciato 

```
emerge acpid
```

e poi 

```
rc-update add acpid default

/etc/init.d/acpid start
```

?

  --Gianluca

----------

## cerri

I files in /proc non vengono cambiati da processi, casomai vengono letti. Benche' alcuni files possono essere modificati onthefly, i valori sono sempre dati dal kernel.

----------

## bsolar

Ho tentato in vari modi ma niente da fare, sono tornato ad APM...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

Probabilmente dovresti fixare la tua DSDT, parecchi notebook presentano problemi in questo senso.

Trovi maggiori info su http://acpi.sourceforge.net compreso un esauriente HOWTO e alcuni esempi di tabelle fixate.

Nota: se a qualcuno può interessare c'e' anche il mio file .asl (Compaq Presario 12XL-509) fixato

--- da WARNINGS:1 ERRORS:2 a WARNINGS:0 ERRORS:0 ---  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Grazie mrfree ci armeggerò appena troverò un po' di tempo... anche se onestamente APM fa tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno...

btw questa thread è una dup... e di un post precedente anch'esso fatto da me!

Anche se non sono un moderatore permettetemi, prego followups a questa thread...

Sembrano passati secoli...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

